# Fix & Go tyre repair kit



## bubbly

Hi,

We're quite new to motor homing and have a question re spare tyres.
We've met several people who do not carry a spare wheel, in fact some new vans come without one.
Instead they have a " Fix & Go " repair kit that comprises the gunge that seals the tyre and a compressor that re-inflates it. These kits are made by an Italian firm called TEK and we can't find out where to buy one and what size should we buy.

Can anyone help please

Bob & Ellie


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We use this method:
http://www.rangerstork.com/


----------



## Jented

Hi.
When you find where to buy the kit,buy one big enough to knit a new tyre,as some "Tyre failures" cannot be fixed with this kit,LOL.There are a couple of threads on this tyre,should i/should i not,carry a spare,some folk only carry a tyre,so its up to you if you read the threads.Best of luck with your choice.
Ted. ( Spare wheel carrier)


----------



## Rapide561

*Fix and Go*

Hi

At the present time, I have a Fix and Go kit on board, plus a spare wheel/tyre.

A couple of years ago, I had a puncture and had a Fix and Go kit on board. The vehicle in question did not have a spare tyre.

Before using the Fix and Go kit, I did a lot of research. The motorhome was on a campsite at the time, and so was not causing an obstruction etc, nor was I inconvenienced.

I discovered that....

1) When a tyre is repaired with the special liquid from the Fix and Go kit, the tyre cannot then be repaired. 
2) Fiat Camper Assist were useless. 
3) The most economical option was a local tyre dealer who came out, took the damage tyre away, repaired it and came back.

I will add though that the compressor on the Fiat Fix and Go kit is useful in itself.

Russell


----------



## wakk44

*Re: Fix and Go*



Rapide561 said:


> .............
> At the present time, I have a Fix and Go kit on board, plus a spare wheel/tyre.........
> Russell


Russell,I've got to ask............why :?


----------



## Rapide561

*Tyre*

Hi

The Fix and Go was removed from a previous van. This van came with a spare wheel. As I say, the compressor on the Fix and Go is an excellent piece of kit in itself.

Russell

PS - no matter how good the fix and go is for a little puncture, it would resemble a chocloate teapot on a hot day in the even tof a blow out.


----------



## StewartJ

Just to add my pennys-worth, we have a year old Ford car, last month I had a puncture, miles from anywhere, used the fix and go kit as supplied and it just did get me the 6 miles to our local tyre garage.

The fitter a friend managed to repair it as I'd gone straight there so the fix an go hadn't dried. He did warn me I was lucky another couple of hours and it would have been a new tyre.

I visited a couple of scrapyards over next couple of weeks and eventually managed to obtain a compatible spare with a jack etc. In the interim I called at the Ford garage thinking I'd get another fix and go cartridge (they are only good for one shot) till I found a spare wheel. Imagine my shock to be told they were £32, didn't buy it. 

So definitely a spare wheel man

Just a thought

Stewart


----------



## tony645

I use " Slime" buy it on ebay, stays in a liquid state and can be cleaned out for repair, and I carry one of those powerpack jump starter, compressor, lights and things, bought it from Aldi, £35, to pump up tyres, very handy as you don`t have to plug it in to a powerepoint once its charged up. But if its a blowout or tear, you need a tyre.


----------



## wakk44

I can understand the desirability of a fix and go kit,especially in a motorhome where storage space is limited and payload is reduced by a spare wheel but I am firmly in the spare wheel camp.

Call me old fashioned if you like but I always prefer a spare wheel rather than messing around with a temporary repair kit.


----------



## robrace

*spare wheel*

We have had two punctures,and were marooned on the side of the road .The punctures both left the tyres beyond repair with holes that could'nt be sealed.The goo came straight out.!The lsat time a few weeks ago the tyre looked as if something in the road had gone right through the sidewall.not going far now without a spare wheel!!


----------



## Mrplodd

If you use a fix and go system you are pretty certain to need a new tyre when you make it to the tyre repair centre,  

If you have a spare wheel and tyre you may well be able to get your punctured tyre repaired (much cheaper than a new tyre!!)   

If you run over a broken bottle (or catch a wheel on a French "traffic calming" sticky out kerb) and inflict serious damage to your tyre the can of "wonder gunk" is of no use at all!

My personal opinion is that every MH should carry a spare wheel and tyre, (I do) :roll: 

In many rural parts of France and Spain it can take several days to get a replacement tyre  !!!

I realise there is weight/space penalty but in my view the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## Sprinta

the only punctures I've had in my cars or trailer have always needed a spare tyre to do the job, sidewall punctures and bolts through the tread have meant a temporary job simply would not do. Fortunately the truck has a spare wheel already.
However I can't carry a spare wheel on the 'bike so I always carry a tin of goo and also a BMW style puncture repair unit. Once used to great effect as although it is strictly a temporary repair I managed over 400 miles with it repaired before getting a new tyre fitted.
If you can find a spare wheel and tyre along with a place to stow it I'd do that if possible.


----------



## TeamRienza

By coincidence yesterday i bought a can of tyre sealant ( halfords are doing a BOGOF) for the van.

we have them in all the family cars, especially, but not exclusively for the girls. it means they may be able to get home on a dark wet night or at least drive to a well light safer location. 

Nothing of course overcomes a major split but has been of good use for one of the girls in the past.

I was hoping to use a similar principle in the motorhome, which does have a spare tyre/rim. 

Last week i was checking the state of the tyres as the season approaches and noticed a small split on one (sidewall).

Took the van to my local tyre dealer for a second opinion, we both decided to swap for the spare.

It took two trolley jacks to lift the wheel off the ground, the second jack was used to lift the body as the top of the wheel is part covered by the bodywork making the changeover more difficult.

This was in a tyre depot with dry concrete level floor and airgun and trolley jacks, so I reason if a sealant can take me to the nearest town, even if it means a new tyre, I think it could be a good call. The alternative is a long wait for the RAC.

Also carrying the right gear wards off the likely hood of it happening. Superstitious or what?


Davy


----------



## bubbly

Hi,

Many thanks for all the replies, there's a lot to think about re this matter.

Firstly we can't find where to buy a "Fix & Go" kit ?? and then there comes the question of actually changing the punctured wheel.....do we call out assistance to change it ?
We have Saga and they were great last we broke down.

Bob & Ellie

PS Forgot to mention the van is a Hymer E 650 and the rear wheels look like a two jack job...am I moving towards a spare and some "goo" just to get us to a re better location then call assistance


----------



## bubbly

We'd just like to say thanks for all the replies...we're going to stick with the spare wheel for now but will buy some "goo" of some sort just in case...belt and braces

Bob & Ellie


----------



## Microman

How do you acess spare wheel on a Peugeot boxer based autostratus motor home , please confused bothered and bewildered !


----------



## Microman

Any one have a zig marque 3 control unit in there motor home , and can you tell me what works what , I am new to motorhoming I have an autostratus Peugeot based motor home


----------



## raynipper

I was recently dickering for a new car. When I asked about a spare wheel the local agent said none of their new cars had spares, only 'Fix n Go'. You will have to stump up another €270 for the spare and tools.

This made me go 'search' and find an online dealer offering 23% off and spare included. It clinched the deal.

Ray.


----------



## VanFlair

We have a spare wheel but when we had a puncture on the inside wheel on the rear axle we were parked in the aire at Calais and rocking around in a hooley of a gale I didn't fancy the job so found a garage he pulled out the M8 bolt and stuck a plug in from the outside but of air and back on the road, didn't even take the wheel off.

So now I carry a dynaplug repair kit compressor and spare wheel.

My tyre dealer recommended that I carry one to make temporary repair to run flat tyres on the car then they can repair them as the sidewalks will still be OK.

Martin


----------



## Scattycat

Mrplodd said:


> If you use a fix and go system you are pretty certain to need a new tyre when you make it to the tyre repair centre,
> 
> If you have a spare wheel and tyre you may well be able to get your punctured tyre repaired (much cheaper than a new tyre!!)
> 
> If you run over a broken bottle (or catch a wheel on a French "traffic calming" sticky out kerb) and inflict serious damage to your tyre the can of "wonder gunk" is of no use at all!
> 
> My personal opinion is that every MH should carry a spare wheel and tyre, (I do) :roll:
> 
> In many rural parts of France and Spain it can take several days to get a replacement tyre  !!!
> 
> I realise there is weight/space penalty but in my view the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages.


I don't know about Spain but we live in rural France and even our village local garage will be able to get most spare parts and tyres the next day providing the order is placed before 16.30


----------



## Mrplodd

Scatty cat

I appreciate what you are saying BUT you are not talking about a fairly standard spare part or common sized tyre are you?? Many people insist on having Camping tyres (rather than white van man type) and THEY can be a nightmare to source as they are not produced in great numbers and there is sometimes a long wait. A fact that many posts on here will testify to.

Think of the following scenario.

23:30 Friday night prior to a bank holiday weekend in the depths of rural France/Italy/Germany/Spain etc etc

You have driven over a lump of metal and shredded a front tyre, vehicle cannot be moved 

Your fix and go cant repair the puncture, 

A recovery firm comes out and rescues you (at huge cost because a clause in your breakdown cover says you must have a serviceable and suitable spare wheel for the vehicle. (CHECK your policy, its a common clause these days) and hauls you off to their premises in the middle of an industrial estate miles from the nearest town, where you arrive at about 01:00 

"Au revoir" says the recovery driver, see you on Tuesday morning after ze bank 'oliday 

Tuesday morning duly arrives, man rings tyre company "That tyre is not in stock, I cannot get you one until Friday" (your ferry is booked for Thursday morning and you have an important business meeting Friday morning in the UK) and so on.

THATS why I carry a spare wheel at the cost of lowering my available payload. 

If you have ever been marooned with a broken MH as I was some years ago (brake failure not tyre) then you would understand just how stressful it can be.

Its all about risk management, if you are prepared to accept the risk then thats your decision. Its not a risk I am prepared to take.


----------



## listerdiesel

When I had BMW bikes I had a standard repair/inflate pack, but they weren't a lot of use to be honest. Fortunately I only ever used it once and that was close to home, just north of Bedford.

All of our cars and vans have had spares, and all the trailers too.

The 6-wheel trailer we have two spare wheels for and it has its own dedicated jack as well. The Discovery has its standard spare but we have a second available for when we go into Europe.

It's a bit like insurance, if you've got it, you never need it.

Peter


----------

